# Advice needed please



## MirfieldMat (Mar 13, 2011)

I gets a phonecall from a customer who is wanting a paint restoration (pink back to red) and a good clean inside. We agreed on a full valet and paint enhancement and a price. I went to get his car and brought it back to mine. Customer knew that I would need it for a fair few hours and was happy with that providing he got it back in the same day, and he said the main priority is the paintwork :buffer:

It ended up taking a little longer than anticipated on the paintwork, so I only gave the inside a vac, dust and wipe over of plastics and dressing, I didnt bother with the wet vaccing etc.

I took the car back and he was pleased with the results. The reason for the paint enhancemnet was clear coat failure, it had peeled off 80% of the car so I had to try turn it to a deeper glossier red to match the areas still clear coated. I was never going to get it the same and he knew this but getting it less noticeable and shiny again was the objective. After all it is a lot cheaper than a respray.

So we settled up payment and went on my jolly way :driver: 

Within 5 minutes I got a phonecall form the customer asking how to turn on the stereo and why the trip computer isnt showing anything 

He came up to me and I had a scoot at it. The stereo wont turn on. It is an aftermarket kenwood bluetooth dab unit. I tried the src button and others to turn on but noting worked. The trip computer in the middle of the dash was illuminated but nothing was on it and the customer says it was working before, which to be fair it was as it was flashing at me telling me it had no fuel when I picked it up.

I read through the owners book and instruction manuals and couldnt fathom any of it. I told the customer I have no idea why it doesnt work, I havent touched the stereo other than a wipe over with a duster, the keys have been in my pocket all the time so I havent had the radio on or anything. He said he turned it off before I picked it up but now cant turn it back on. then there is the trip computer. I dont know anything about that either. All I did there was a wipe with a duster. I have researched the internet for info, and all I can find is possibly broken lcd screen (which surely cant be from dusting, I have done the same to hundreds of cars and never broken anything) or the bulbs have blown. This is the thing the customer is most bothered about. As far as he is concerned he gave it to me with it working and he has got it back not working.

I dont know what to do 

The car in question is a 2004 signum elite, I think. 

I am loathed to pay to fix it as I havent broken it, yet I see where he is coming from with regards it was working and now it isnt.

So what should I do? I am going to down to see him later today to see if I can get it working, I maybe knocked a switch or something.

If I cant fix it and if he does insist I have broken it, what is the best course if action to take?

Thanks
Mat


----------



## adf27 (Mar 14, 2012)

Do you do anything in the engine bay?


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

I'm sure your insurance will cover the damage...i.e. try not to worry about it too much... but it will probably be something daft.... 

:thumb:


----------



## DemonIan (Oct 30, 2011)

Would be worth just checking all the blade fuses on the interior fuse board, check the cigar lighter too as the radio, lighter and possibly trip will normally be linked to the acc wire (first or second key position) and if something's triped a fuse they are sharing this could be causing the problem. If nothing else works, try disconnecting the battery for ten minutes and that may reset and problems...


----------



## MirfieldMat (Mar 13, 2011)

adf27 said:


> Do you do anything in the engine bay?


nope



The Cueball said:


> I'm sure your insurance will cover the damage...i.e. try not to worry about it too much... but it will probably be something daft....
> 
> :thumb:


I dont have accidental damage/items worked upon cover. And I wouldnt claim it even if I did as I havent done anything wrong unless proven otherwise. I could crash his car and claim it on insurance that way :lol: , but again that isnt an option.



DemonIan said:


> Would be worth just checking all the blade fuses on the interior fuse board, check the cigar lighter too as the radio, lighter and possibly trip will normally be linked to the acc wire (first or second key position) and if something's triped a fuse they are sharing this could be causing the problem. If nothing else works, try disconnecting the battery for ten minutes and that may reset and problems...


I will try these. Thanks.

Just out of curiosity, as I am offering to help try and find out what is wrong, is that as good as accepting liability?


----------



## DemonIan (Oct 30, 2011)

Sorry, couldn't comment on legal position of liability. However if non of the above work, a mobile auto electrician can usually sort out these sort of little gremlins for about £30-40 for an hours work. You just have to weigh the cost of that versus the bad rep a dissatisfied customer will give you. If you get an auto elec. out he will be able to tell you the cause, if it is something you haven't done you can bill the cost on to the customer with a clear concience. If it is something you have accidentally done/touched/got wet then you've spent £40 and probably kept a customer and his friends who he will recommend you too.

One other thing stood out in for first post _"This is the thing the customer is most bothered about."_ were there other problems or was it just a phrase?


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

MirfieldMat said:


> I gets a phonecall from a customer who is wanting a paint restoration (pink back to red) and a good clean inside. We agreed on a full valet and paint enhancement and a price. I went to get his car and brought it back to mine. Customer knew that I would need it for a fair few hours and was happy with that providing he got it back in the same day, and he said the main priority is the paintwork :buffer:
> 
> It ended up taking a little longer than anticipated on the paintwork, so I only gave the inside a vac, dust and wipe over of plastics and dressing, I didnt bother with the wet vaccing etc.
> 
> ...


Are you sure it was working when you picked the car up? 
With due respect, you get some that will try it on, not to say in this episode that occured, if it does not come on at all, then perhaps the front fascia is not connected properly or if it is an older unit the ribbon cable requires replacement if all the fuses are ok.


----------



## MirfieldMat (Mar 13, 2011)

Just got back from seeing the car. Checked all the fuses related to the stereo and instruments panels etc and found two blown. I replaced them both and it now works and so does the stereo. 

DemonIan - the other problem was the radio not working. I thought it was connected in same way and now changed the fuse and it all works fine again.

Avanti - yes it was definitly working, it was telling me of a warning about no fuel when I picked it up. Sorted now though.

Thanks for the advice guys.


----------



## DemonIan (Oct 30, 2011)

Glad you got it sorted mate.


----------

